# Who has the prettiest dog??



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Kinda crappy point but I liked the flowers. Most of my picture takin's been after the shot this season. 










Not exactly grouse woods.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Grouse cover is good but dont let that stop you from posting. This pictures are great.

Being a watefowler I like the lab  

Actually my pup should be born this sping. Chessy from butch goodwin at nortern flights.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Here Are my two favorite pictures from this year, the first is my GSP and the second is my brothers pointer.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Actually my pup should be born this sping. Chessy from butch goodwin at nortern flights.


 
You did not cut any corners with the breeding eh? Keep us posted on the progress.

Here is one of the Red Bomber!


----------



## WEIM-VIZ (Oct 28, 2005)

Those are some good Pics.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

a couple from last year of Deuce
First one was a grouse point he had at our grouse camp, not the prettiest tail but I got a photo of him rather than a shot at the grouse that ran and went up 30 yards away.








Here's another from a training session at my place on quail.









Wally


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

Another pheasant point...


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Early season woodcock find. Kind of dark but there is a dog in there somewhere.

*Jack*


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Who has the prettiest dogs? It's me at least setters (just ask me)! This is my pup yes this was taken in the yard because when her four feet hit the ground she's gone and I can't chase her down. Come spring I'm sure I'll have some pictures of her on grouse/woodcock.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

After a few days in the field Gwynnie Mae needs her skid plate.










This is a fine looking dog


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Bobby said:


> After a few days in the field Gwynnie Mae needs her skid plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with that. What is her breeding?


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Some more of those pigeon pointin' setters we have down this away


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Some more of those pigeon pointin' setters we have down this away


Nice...that line looks like it's going to be around a while. 

Setters are definately photogenic, but to me, this is thing of beauty. GSP's are like skinny, ugly girls. They might not be the prettiest, but they sure do work hard at making you happy.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

they're not the best pics cuz i'm usally yellin' at the pup or shootin':lol: i hope they post


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

well, the good news is i figured out how to post pics... now to try the right pics


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hevi said:


> Nice...that line looks like it's going to be around a while.
> 
> Setters are definately photogenic, but to me, this is thing of beauty. GSP's are like skinny, ugly girls. They might not be the prettiest, but they sure do work hard at making you happy.


Who are you kidding, Matt? That's a great looking (o.k. pretty) GSP and you know it.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Who are you kidding, Matt? That's a great looking (o.k. pretty) GSP and you know it.


Thank you. But I told Max he was pretty...so he went and pooped on my bed.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

hate when that happens! my wife gets mad at me for poopin' in the bowl, can't imagine the bed! p.s. i know max is a dog:lol:


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Not in Grouse country, but some of my favorites. 



















Mike


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## big no no (Dec 14, 2005)

2ESRGR8 gets my vote,dog is hunting the thick stuff.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Ronnem said:


>


Great pic!!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Speaking of thick stuff, here's Bogie this past fall.










Another close-up:










I'm not sure about all of your ugly dogs, but here is the prettiest point of all:









My daughter Kelsey with her friend Oscar (the grouse). This kid loves her doggies and can't wait to get her little .410.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

This is the type of cover I hunt. It's tough to get to the dang dog much less shoot a few birds.

Pat and a WC












Pat and a grouse












Pat and a double grouse.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

Some top notch pics everyone. Good, good stuff!

Here's a couple of mine that I like. Mostly regurgitated stuff, nothing new.

On the move in the Yoop.









Crusin' in Yo Mamma's Cover.









Spring 2005

















August 2005


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh Boy Dave, that Yoop trail picture brought back a bad memory.
I think that's the trail Grace got hurt on isn't it?


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Oh Boy Dave, that Yoop trail picture brought back a bad memory.
> I think that's the trail Grace got hurt on isn't it?


Yeah, actually it is. I think it was back aways but the same trail.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

No one got my joke, did they?

Those pics were taken in honor of an ole potter county hunter with impenetrable laurel.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> No one got my joke, did they?
> 
> Those pics were taken in honor of an ole potter county hunter with impenetrable laurel.


Dave I re-read it, still dont get it. 

I see the laurel....was it making fun of Beans? I have no idea?:sad:


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Buddy will point at them up in a tree or on the ground. Always the same paw up. Does that mean he's left pawed?


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's one of Twister on a pheasant after work today. Tell me how you guys get those nice pictures without flushing the bird.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

fishnfeathers most of the time if your by yourself you have to choose take the picture or shoot the bird very rairly can somebody by there selves get both at least I don't other than woodcock!


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I didn't have a gun today, I must need a better camera or walk allot slower!


----------



## hogkiller (Jan 31, 2006)

Just got my first digital camera this christmas so bear with me fella's. Hope to spend alot of time hear, especially with the new pup.
My old britt souix on point,








And one of souix and her "nemisis" diamond,


----------



## TheHydeGuide (Sep 10, 2002)

Early season pics with woodcock are easy because the bird never moves. And late season grouse are not bad because by the time you get to the dog the bird has already ran a block away and you have to relocate. thats when you get the good pics.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> I see the laurel....was it making fun of Beans?


Yes. It flew right by everyone. I wasnt' even drinking when I posted it.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> Yes. It flew right by everyone. I wasnt' even drinking when I posted it.


Dave, I dont think to many people know who Beans is on this board. Had you posted it on UJ I am sure you would have gotten a responce.

Fred


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

My vote goes to Omega 58 that picture is priceless and looks like the cover of a sportin mag. Clasic point beautiful dog great cover!!!!!!!!!!! Good thing that dog had an orange collar or he'd blend in and be tough to find out there in that field. Greats pics everyone 
AW


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Dleted my previous pic as this one was snapped today. Granted it was a point at some ducks we happened across during his daily run but a much prettier pic.

Jaegermeisters best Waterfowl point


----------



## Cutty (Aug 11, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## stratos17 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I didn't see any photos of a Griffon so I'll post one of our pup. He's 12 months old now.
I had two photos the first one of him on point. How do I get to my photos page when I click reply to thread? When I clicked the back arrow after selecting photo gallery to get to my photos I lost my post? Maybe a topic for a new thread or someone can PM me on how to do that. Thank you


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Open up two windows: 1) with the post and 2) with your photo album.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Omega's pics are hard to beat! Skyler looks great and the pictures are composed very well.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

[/quote]

:Modified_ HOLD UP...I think the thread was titled prettiest dog :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I actually really like wirehairs.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Drifter Saver said:


> I actually really like wirehairs.


It is a Griff!


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

I know...I said I really like "Wirehairs"...the German ones


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Gosh after all these pics, I feel bad putting a flushing dog on here. Just a couple pics of walter. Both are his firsts. His first goose retrieve, and his first grouse retrieve, sorry but these pics are aftermarket, since I forgot to take the camera in the field.
First goose at 6.5 monthes








First grouse at 8 monthes


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Gosh after all these pics, I feel bad putting a flushing dog on here. Just a couple pics of walter. Both are his firsts. His first goose retrieve, and his first grouse retrieve, sorry but these pics are aftermarket, since I forgot to take the camera in the field.
> First goose at 6.5 monthes
> 
> 
> ...


Could have sworn I saw Walter with his first yote too somewhere.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Hahaha, you did, but that was just to anger his mother when I had him pose with the yote.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Hahaha, you did, but that was just to anger his mother when I had him pose with the yote.


That's bad. He is a nice looking pup! Looks like he's from a hunting line.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Well then this will come as a surprise when I tell you the mother was a show national champion, and the father was a canadian national champion, IN SHOW. Go figure.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Well then this will come as a surprise when I tell you the mother was a show national champion, and the father was a canadian national champion, IN SHOW. Go figure.


He doesn't seem to be as large framed as some of the show dogs I've seen -- looks more sleek and stealthy. Nice dog.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is my dog she was on point of a grouse that was on the side of my grandparents road and yes i know it isnt a hunting dog or even a breed of hunting dog lol and for anyone woundering she is an Am Staff Terrior


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok I am finally getting around to posting on this one.










Don't even think about leaving in either cart with out these guys!!!:SHOCKED: 

Mine is the GSP (Riley) anlong with the brother-in-laws Wiem (Noble)


----------



## joesetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice cart! What's up with the 8? :rant:  :yikes:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

samsons_owner asked me to help him out. So here is his pup..


gota say its in a marsh and a duck dog. I dont know need to give points for that 







[/IMG]


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

joesetter said:


> Nice cart! What's up with the 8? :rant:  :yikes:


Not my cart, if it was there would be a 20 on it.......Mine is in the background.


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Htting the sauce a little hard!










sleepin with her buddy










Retrieving the dummy


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I think this one is a nice point


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out my little super sabo. 3 mo's old on a bird in the back yard, zoomed in. Points all flying things. we will now work on holding the point instead of "Pouncing and Chase'


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

This is the puppy. You guys can talk all you want about your "Versatile" dogs. Here is our M-S favorite breed, at 5 months, pointing walleye on Lake Michigamme. 

Fins and feathers, top that. Next year we work on netting the fish.











And a bit later in the year


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Gosh after all these pics, I feel bad putting a flushing dog on here. Just a couple pics of walter. Both are his firsts. His first goose retrieve, and his first grouse retrieve, sorry but these pics are aftermarket, since I forgot to take the camera in the field.
> First goose at 6.5 monthes
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful golden!! Dont worry about putting a flushing dog on here, I did, we need to fight back as a team :lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

yooper-4-hire said:


> Check out my little super sabo. 3 mo's old on a bird in the back yard, zoomed in. Points all flying things. we will now work on holding the point instead of "Pouncing and Chase'


Whoa.....now that's a pretty dog. Great taste in GSP's.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> That is a beautiful golden!! Dont worry about putting a flushing dog on here, I did, we need to fight back as a team :lol:


duece22,
i agree, that is a nice lookin dog... A also agree that we need a few flushing dog owners on this site!!! Remember we put down the nerds in highschool, but who runs the world now? Bill Gates!!! Not that flushers are nerds....:lol: 
If my humor seems skewed, I am surfing with J beam on board...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Bobby said:


> This is the puppy. You guys can talk all you want about your "Versatile" dogs. Here is our M-S favorite breed, at 5 months, pointing walleye on Lake Michigamme.
> 
> Fins and feathers, top that. Next year we work on netting the fish.


 
Here you go Bobby....



This summer we're going to work on not crowding the fish so much! :lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Holy [email protected]# Glenn is that a britt pointing????????:lol: I guess Birds someday huh:lol: 

AW


----------



## phisherman (Jan 5, 2006)

This is Sam, he's a good pal of mine, but one hell of a bed hog.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Ronnem said:


>


Ronnem, that's a fine looking setter!


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Here you go Bobby....
> 
> 
> 
> This summer we're going to work on not crowding the fish so much! :lol:


Hey Yote, you got one too. You can use her this spring doing the Bank maggot on the steelhead rivers. Oughta save a lot of time.


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's my buddy. Sorry I don't have any field pics of him, I'm usually too busy just watching him. He points a hell of a squirrel in the backyard though.









Here he is with the senior member of the household Jake. They get along pretty well, as the picture shows.


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Hevi said:


> Whoa.....now that's a pretty dog. Great taste in GSP's.


Whoa is coming along great. can hold her still for quite a while. Using a barrell to train her and doing some work inside too. Cant wait till the weather lets up into some warmer stuff. not wanting to meke her a "Hero" right away. Steady training along side of me will help us learn each others likes and dislikes tho. She is an inside dog so far and when its time for her to kennel at night shes usually at my feet sleeping instead of anyones elses. The bond starts!


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

yooper-4-hire said:


> Whoa is coming along great. can hold her still for quite a while. Using a barrell to train her and doing some work inside too. Cant wait till the weather lets up into some warmer stuff. not wanting to meke her a "Hero" right away. Steady training along side of me will help us learn each others likes and dislikes tho. She is an inside dog so far and when its time for her to kennel at night shes usually at my feet sleeping instead of anyones elses. The bond starts!


Whoa is a pretty dog, but seems like it would be hard to teach a dog named whoa the whoa command.


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

kek25 said:


> Whoa is a pretty dog, but seems like it would be hard to teach a dog named whoa the whoa command.


 
Actually not hre name. original post had her name. "Super Sabo" Sandi for short. When I said whoa,,, I was talking about the lessons we are learning and teaching "Whoa':lol: 
that would be a barrier for a dog named Whoa. Heck,, even a Horse for that matter.


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Bobby said:


> This is the puppy. You guys can talk all you want about your "Versatile" dogs. Here is our M-S favorite breed, at 5 months, pointing walleye on Lake Michigamme.
> 
> Fins and feathers, top that. Next year we work on netting the fish.
> 
> ...


When you get teh dog to bait the hook, Consider yourself a genious.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

yooper-4-hire said:


> Actually not hre name. original post had her name. "Super Sabo" Sandi for short. When I said whoa,,, I was talking about the lessons we are learning and teaching "Whoa':lol:
> that would be a barrier for a dog named Whoa. Heck,, even a Horse for that matter.


That was my classic blooper for the year. I should have read the earlier posts. Kept thinking: How would the dog react when you yelled come here, Whoa, come here, Whoa? Figured it would take the dog an hour to get to you. :evil:  :lol:


----------



## slimybill (Jul 15, 2003)

My dog jada.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

This is Pretty









And this is Cute








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Bobby said:


> This is the puppy. You guys can talk all you want about your "Versatile" dogs. Here is our M-S favorite breed, at 5 months, pointing walleye on Lake Michigamme.
> 
> Fins and feathers, top that. Next year we work on netting the fish.
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful setter what is the beeding on that one it looks very similar to my female. How old was it in the hunting picture?

AW


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

She is pointing the walleye at 6 months, the woodcock at 10 months.
Cracklin Tail Speed X Pioneer Nina, Nina is mostly Grouse Ridge breeding


----------

